
Relational inductive biases, deep learning, and graph networks - rch
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.01261
======
shmageggy
The code for this was recently released

[https://github.com/deepmind/graph_nets](https://github.com/deepmind/graph_nets)

------
taliesinb
Anyone here have industry applications of graph networks that they can talk
about?

